# Simatic NET OPC-Server - Schreiben von OPC-Items ist zu langsam



## christian_a (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche mehrere S7-315 CPUs mit integrierter Profinet-Schnittstelle über einen SimaticNet-OPC-Server anzusprechen. Ich habe eine in C# geschriebene Anwendung die über die Siemens DLL (opcdaautomation.dll glaube ich) mit dem OPC-Server kommuniziert. Die Anwendung läuft auf dem gleichen System wie der OPC-Server. Prinzipiell funktioniert auch alles, lediglich das schreiben von Werten über OPCItem.Write ist richtig langsam, es dauert meist so um die 800 Millisekunden bis der Befehl beendet ist, was für meine Anwendung viel zu langsam ist. Lesen (.Read) geht dagegen in wenigen MS. Ist das Normal oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Schreiben zu beschleunigen? 
Gruß


----------



## HaSchi (28 Februar 2009)

Ich würde einen Test mit einen TestClient machen, dann weist Du ob das ein Problem am OPC-Server ist.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2009)

Es kann auch sein, dass beim Lesen die Daten aus dem Cache zurückgeliefert werden und beim Schreiben erst nach tatsächlich erfolgtem Schreiben die Rückmeldung kommt.
Wie schnell werden die Daten beim Lesen zurückgeliefert? Was sind wenige MS genau?


----------



## christian_a (28 Februar 2009)

Die Zeit fürs Lesen schwankt, es sind meistens entweder 0 MS (wohl wenn die Daten im Cache liegen) oder etwa 30-40 MS.


----------

